# Chinese cleaver storage



## Cnimativ (May 24, 2011)

For those of you that uses Chinese cleaver(s) regularly, how do you store your cleaver(s)?

It seems nearly impossible to find knife blocks with a few cleaver slots that actually fits a Chinese cleaver. And my other half dislike displaying sharp edges on the wall...


----------



## Potato42 (May 24, 2011)

Honestly mine end up laying around on cutting boards most of the time. If I had to put them up in a usable fashion and a magnetic block was out of the question, I'd make a block or beg David (the Boardsmith) to make me one. I guess the question is do you feel like a project?


----------



## joec (May 24, 2011)

I had David Smith (BoardSmith) make me one and love it. If there was a way to attach pictures I would. It seems the only way of posting now is with another site first. Here is a video of my kitchen that shows the Cleaver block Dave made. The video was shot by Buzz about 3 years ago now.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IM7lYfMaqyg


----------



## echerub (May 24, 2011)

One of my cleavers has a saya, so I store it in the saya spine-down leaning against my knife block. The other two I use really makeshift printer-paper "sayas"; I actually bring them with me each day, so they're carried "tip" down in my travel bag. Oh, and my lonely CCK never gets used anymore so it's stored in the basement with an edge protector.

I'd love to have a nice custom block made for my stuff someday. But that day is not today.


----------



## malacara (May 24, 2011)

I´d be very interested in a custom made knife block (to fit 6 cleavers and a few other knives) if the shipping cost to Europe doesnt make it too prohibitive. 

I am fed up with all my knives lying all around the kitchen but I haven´t found another way yet to have them all at hand


----------



## tgraypots (May 24, 2011)

Sorry for pirating your thread, but JoeC who made the nakiri hanging on the magnet on the cabinet? Thanks-Tom


----------



## FryBoy (May 24, 2011)

joec said:


> I had David Smith (BoardSmith) make me one and love it. If there was a way to attach pictures I would. It seems the only way of posting now is with another site first. Here is a video of my kitchen that shows the Cleaver block Dave made. The video was shot by Buzz about 3 years ago now.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IM7lYfMaqyg


Joe -- I thought I recalled you describing a block that you made for your cleavers using 1" x 6" or 1" x 8" boards. Or was that another cleaver nut? I kept it in the back of my mind in case I ever break down and buy another cleaver.

I have 2 -- a small Misono and a cheap Dexter-Russell. Either one will fit in the cleaver slot of my 22-slot Shun knife block. The Misono gets that spot, and the Dexter lives in a drawer with a Wusthof edge guard on it.


----------



## NO ChoP! (May 24, 2011)

I worked at a place that had a 2" x 6" x 24ish" nice hardwood board that had slots cut across it. All the chefs stored their knives, standing up, in the board....


----------



## Cadillac J (May 24, 2011)

CKTG has those individual wood stands that support by the blade.

You could make a rack similar to this, but just adjust the peg heights to fit your cleavers.


----------



## tk59 (May 24, 2011)

Cadillac J said:


> CKTG has those individual wood stands that support by the blade.
> 
> You could make a rack similar to this, but just adjust the peg heights to fit your cleavers.


 
Yeah but his significant other doesn't like to see sharpness. I love my BoardSMITH knife block, btw. It took a while and UPS dropped it but it is awesome.


----------



## jonnachang (May 24, 2011)

I have a Takeda with a saya from Marko and a Moritaka on the way. That way I can travel with them.


----------



## joec (May 24, 2011)

tgraypots said:


> Sorry for pirating your thread, but JoeC who made the nakiri hanging on the magnet on the cabinet? Thanks-Tom



The Nakiri is a Takeda as was the second cleaver drawn from the block



FryBoy said:


> Joe -- I thought I recalled you describing a block that you made for your cleavers using 1" x 6" or 1" x 8" boards. Or was that another cleaver nut? I kept it in the back of my mind in case I ever break down and buy another cleaver.
> 
> I have 2 -- a small Misono and a cheap Dexter-Russell. Either one will fit in the cleaver slot of my 22-slot Shun knife block. The Misono gets that spot, and the Dexter lives in a drawer with a Wusthof edge guard on it.


 
Yes FB I made one that worked well however David Smith made me this one in Cherry wood to match my cutting boards (3) and 2 Magnetic knife holders.


----------



## peterm (May 24, 2011)

Joe I remember the pictures of the one you made. It looked really nice! I've got to imagine that Dave's is something to see then.
Didn't you have yours sitting between two tables or something like that?

I've got a couple cleavers and they each sit in a drawer with a cardboard sleeve around each. My wife also doesn't like blades sitting out on or near the cutting board, and our current kitchen has no room for my two mag bloks.


----------



## Cnimativ (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback. I should probably contact Boardsmith for a custom block.


----------



## Cnimativ (May 24, 2011)

tk59 said:


> Yeah but his significant other doesn't like to see sharpness. I love my BoardSMITH knife block, btw. It took a while and UPS dropped it but it is awesome.


 
Do you have a picture of your block? Just want to consult a few 'designs'.


----------



## Potato42 (May 24, 2011)

Cnimativ said:


> Thanks for all the feedback. I should probably contact Boardsmith for a custom block.


 
Keep in mind David has removed the custom knife blocks from his web site. When he does the knife blocks he has to really change up his shop workflow and halt production on the boards. He was also having issues with people ordering blocks without providing proper measurements and then complaining that knives didn't fit. I'm not saying he wont make you one, but when I said "beg" I was serious. If he agrees to do it make sure you have patience to wait for it. His work is well worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Chef Niloc (May 24, 2011)




----------



## joec (May 25, 2011)

peterm said:


> Joe I remember the pictures of the one you made. It looked really nice! I've got to imagine that Dave's is something to see then.
> Didn't you have yours sitting between two tables or something like that?
> 
> I've got a couple cleavers and they each sit in a drawer with a cardboard sleeve around each. My wife also doesn't like blades sitting out on or near the cutting board, and our current kitchen has no room for my two mag bloks.



It worked well and was easy to make. I simply bought a 1"x8" board and some 1"x1/4" strips at Lowes and had them cut it for me. I then sanded all the pieces, glued it together then finished sanded it followed buy a good water based stain. I figure I had about $20 in the whole thing and a single week end. I used it for a good year and it worked perfectly. I gave it to one of my kids to use now.


----------



## mateo (May 25, 2011)

I have my cleaver (and Gyuto, Nakiri and Deba) on a MagBlok from Brenchcrafted. Great looking, solid holding.


----------



## Andy777 (May 27, 2011)

Niloc, those leather sheath things are pretty badass! :happy1:


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 27, 2011)

Andy777 said:


> Niloc, those leather sheath things are pretty badass! :happy1:


 
I believe Colin made those himself. I know he made his "holster" that he keeps his Kramer and Burke in so he always has some serious steel at the ready.


----------

